# FBE Burl



## Allen Tomaszek (Jun 25, 2015)

This was from the ridiculously large Box Elder I posted in a logging thread last month

http://www.woodbarter.com/threads/another-ridiculously-large-log-adventure.21616/

Today I decided to break in my new chainsaw and take a stab at the burl since I need to trim it down to fit it in my mill anyway. I wasn't expecting this but it was kind of awesome. Basically I hacked up a part of the burl which is 40"-50" across and now I'm weighing what to do next. Plan on doing some more this weekend. Lots of red, some curl, and some bark inclusions. Lots of log left to turn into sawdust.

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 14 | Way Cool 7


----------



## kazuma78 (Jun 25, 2015)

Gorgeous! Hope to see some of that beauty up for grabs here in the future!


----------



## Kevin (Jun 25, 2015)

Man that is sick. I wish mine would burl up but I am lucky to find a little 6"er down here. So freaking gorgeous.


----------



## Jerry B (Jun 25, 2015)

My gawd that's some gorgeous looking wood 
I see some really cool & unusual looking salt & pepper mills, plus some outrageous looking bowls in that trunk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Allen Tomaszek (Jun 25, 2015)

Thanks guys. After I pulled these 3 pieces from the top of the Burl I stopped cutting. Mostly because my chainsaw skills suck and I didn't want to wreck the log. But also because now there are so many possibilities. I have a swing mill but no slabbing attachment so I'm limited in the width of cut but I can handle this size log no problem. 

So I think I'm going to keep whittling away at the Burl until I get the log size down to 36" or so and then cut it in half if the figure is still present. That will leave me with two 18" halves that I can double cut to get 18" wide boards that can still be book matched. 

Too many choices. Either way. Each day I work on the Burl I'm going to cut them with turning blanks in mind, seal them up, and the start posting them for sale. The pieces I cut today I plan on processing tonight so hopefully have some up tonight or tomorrow

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Kevin (Jun 25, 2015)

Tom as much as I hate to say it (because I love big stuff too) you money is in smalls. Not furniture grade stuff. If you cut that up into game call and pen blanks and peppermill blanks, you'll make 10 times the money and sell it faster than if you make table tops with it. Not so with other species that don't show as pretty in smalls like that stuff does. I have some magnificent sycamore trees that will best be offered as table tops, but they don't sell well as smalls.

Now, if you want to sell me that stuff as a table top I will buy it, cut it into smalls, and qaudruple my money or more . . . . .

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## justallan (Jun 25, 2015)

Now this is the way to do it. You keep sawing, selling and posting pics and I can sit here and see it without my back hurting.
Beautiful stuff, for darned sure.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## barry richardson (Jun 25, 2015)

I think I already said it, but it's worth saying again, you scored on that log!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 25, 2015)

wow....
That is some nice looking lumps...


----------



## GeorgeS (Jun 29, 2015)

That is simply beautiful!


----------



## CodyC (Jul 2, 2015)

That is absolutely awesome! I'll second the comments though, that it's nice to be able to watch you process that big, ugly log without doing any of the work. Keep the pics coming.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WoodHunter77 (Nov 22, 2015)

Please put me in the list for some of that awesome find. I'm extremely interested. Very Nice Find!


----------

